# found in an old Vt farmhouse...



## cookie (Jun 25, 2012)

photo


----------



## epackage (Jun 25, 2012)

Great finds...


----------



## flasherr (Jun 25, 2012)

is there more to the story?


----------



## coreya (Jun 25, 2012)

Save Them Bills!!! The SOUTH WILL RISE AGAIN!!!![][][][][]


----------



## cookie (Jun 25, 2012)

picture


----------



## cookie (Jun 25, 2012)

pic


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah with out a story its just money $  []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 25, 2012)

A Vermont militiaman brought home some war plunder.. I guess for the hamster cage..?


----------



## cookie (Jun 25, 2012)

A friend of mine found these in an old farmhouse outside Poultney VT....a mutual friend called me last night and told me about them. as soon as I have more details I will let everyone know...


----------



## TJSJHART (Jun 25, 2012)

it's not all confederate money...one looks to have lincoln lookin pic..  i might be mistaken


----------



## MIdigger (Jun 28, 2012)

TJ I think the one youre looking at is a pic of Jefferson Davis, as he doesnt have a beard. I think all of them have "Confederate states" on them. So much of that has been copied/reproduced, but it would be interesting if its authentic.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 28, 2012)

interesting currency
 looks like some of it has been cancelled for some reason.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey John,

 A very fascinating discovery in Poultney. I wonder if those notes could be Upham's?

 That's Jefferson Davis on the $50.

 Confederate Vice-President Alexander Stephens on the $20.

 Confederate lawmaker R.M.T. Hunter on the $10

 C. G. Memminger, Confederate Treasury Secretary is on the $5.





Check them out...


----------



## Andrewt (Jul 2, 2012)

Very nice find!


----------



## hunting262 (Jul 6, 2012)

Are those real if so you got a LOT of money there heres my collection not nearly as good as those.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 6, 2012)

You should probably take the "only 12 years old" out of your signature.
 Not a wise thing to advertise on an open internet forum.


----------

